# Best flatlands for old Wham-o?



## Ozman (Oct 19, 2020)

Which flatlands are best replacement for my old wooden Wham-o?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’d put Flatband’s gum rubber on it. It’s a traditional frame so I’d keep it that way. Just me.


----------



## Ozman (Oct 19, 2020)

Thnx for reply. Tried locating “Flatband’s” site, but no luck. Do you know address?


----------



## Ozman (Oct 19, 2020)

Is there actually a site called “Flatbands”? I saw a reference to his site in a message on this site from 2010.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I agree that gum rubber would be perfect, but alliance sterlings #107’s would also make great looking bands on that frame. With the right ammo they can also put out some respectable power.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You can IM @Flatband here on the forum.

Or find him on Ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flatbands-3-Pure-Gum-Rubber-Slingshot-Catapult-Bands/164456691259?hash=item264a61f63b:g:RNQAAOxyA7tSZH2m


----------



## Ozman (Oct 19, 2020)

Thnx for the info.


----------

